# what is peoples choice for their winter treatment



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi peeps :thumb:

Just wanted to open a tread have not seen one lurking around so wanted to get the ball rolling on your personal preference of your choice of which lsp protection you are going for in the winter season soon, would be nice to hear on the tried and succeeded attempts where lsps work in this climate through decay if road salt and debris.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Gonna get a coating on mine me thinks

Most probably Cquartz


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I will be sticking with my BH double speed wax and monthly top ups with car Chems hydro coat. 

Gonz.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

TAC Systems ceramic coat topped with C2v3,


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Topaz


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Carlack NSC as a base with either 476,915 or FK 1000P usually.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If I manage to machine the wife's car that's getting Migliore Strata.

Might go Purity X on mine and use that to top up and/or wax over.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

My 2 coats of cQuartz UK have just been topped up with a fresh HydrO2 coat this weekend, which should see me till around Christmas (with regular maintenance washes). I have 3 weeks off over the festivities to hopefully find a good enough spell of weather to perform my mid-Winter top-up!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

be using Sonax PNS and BSD as top ups, would have liked to have tried a coating maybe next year


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Using the wax that stangalang supplies,durability seems fantastic at the moment,esp if applied by da.
Going to pick up some qd of the same brand aswel soon.
Use Fsk1000 on wheels and exhaust pipes.

(I assume I'm not allowed to mention ADS as they no longer support the forums?)


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

trying 1 layer of af spirit on top of 1 layer af tripple  got around 5 months from 1 layer of spirit on top of rejuvenate and ultra glaze through summer, so wel see
and will be using bouncers done and dusted every 2-3 weeks when i wash with power maxed jet wash and wax


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Srp and fusso on mine. 845 on the neighbours astra.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Reload on the Mrs motor and I will stick to carlack long life on mine but due to the results I got from reload I may be turning to that.


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

Fusso 99 dark topped with c2v3. 

Just plain c2v3 on the wife's


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Done mine yesterday.
2 coats of Bouncers Fortify which will be topped with Done and Dusted after its weekly wash and dry, weather permitting. 
3 coats of Autofinnese Mint Rims on the wheels, unsure wether to use a QD on them.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I finished my wife's car today.
I polished it with BH cleanser polish and applied 2 coats of FK1000p about 16h apart + 1 coat of Optimum car wax.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Spirit > Vantage > Finis


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Colinite 476 and topped up between washes with Nanolex wash coat, it all beads like crazy and gives me peace of mind in that I can go from January to March without detailing my car and the protection is doing its thing.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Done mine recently ; put on 2 x coats of AG HD Wax over a two day period ( to let each coat harden properly ) and a few days after that I put a coat of AS Topaz on, for the belt and braces approach.

It is looking very nice indeed and I will top it up with AG Aqua Wax every other wash.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Spirit > Vantage > Finis


All 3 fella?


----------



## Nick-W (Mar 14, 2011)

Couple coats of definitiv wax pro edition for mine. I'm sure the car will be stripped back several times and other waxes applied throughout the winter though


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Going with Ammo Skin topped with AF Spirit or an ODK wax.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got a sample of Angelwax Desirable so will give that a go soon, see how long it lasts (usually Collinite 845 is my go-to winter wax), and topups with Gyeon Wetcoat over the winter. I don't wash my car very often so want to use products that last a good while.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just done mine on Saturday there. Used 50cal Filler Glaze, then topped with Fusso dark. This Saturday I'm going to use Fusso on the wheels then top it with Angelwax Bilberry wheel wax. I will also seal all windows while I'm at it.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Did a full 2 stage machine polish and detail over the summer. Ceramic coated the wheels and bodywork. So just needs a quick wash and top up with reload and job done! :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

350z Same as last year - 2 layers of PNS - last year was a durability test, which it passed, so this year will have monthly top ups with BSD.

Seat Leon - 2 layers of Bilt Hambers Double Speed Wax - again, with monthly top ups of BSD.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> All 3 fella?


Yes, Andy, trying this option for the first time...lol
Dave


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 3 coats of 476 on the car and 3 coats of Dodo juice supernatural hybrid on the van. It will be interesting to see how each hold up.


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Supernatural Hybrid.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Ross said:


> Carlack NSC as a base with either 476,915 or FK 1000P usually.


Same here, NSC with FK1000p sitting on the car at the moment.


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Going for Auto Finesse Tough Prep/Coat. Mint Rims for the alloys


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

3rd layer of FK425/FK1000p applied today. Hopefully will last until Xmas.
Collinite 476S progressive layers on the wheels.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> Using the wax that stangalang supplies,durability seems fantastic at the moment,esp if applied by da.
> Going to pick up some qd of the same brand aswel soon.
> Use Fsk1000 on wheels and exhaust pipes.
> 
> (I assume I'm not allowed to mention ADS as they no longer support the forums?)


Erm they are still on here...


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Lotsa Tough Coat on the paint. Frequent washes for the wheels (haven't got the time to seal them  )


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> Erm they are still on here...


Sure I'd read Alfred had left the building.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll refraise... I'm sure Alfred(ads)had left dw


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Well pleased with TAC `Sparkle`


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Just detailed SWMBO's Golf... fully corrected and a double layer of TAC Quartz Shine.

Should last through the winter


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

1 coat of 476 on both my VRS and the GF Mini. will try and top these up at a later date .....


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive got 2 coats of 476 on both cars in a few months is it worth getting a couple more layers on if i get a dry day? can i just add after a wash?


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Lotsa Tough Coat on the paint. Frequent washes for the wheels (haven't got the time to seal them  )


How many layers of AF tough coat you doing?


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

at the moment 2 layers DJ purple haze , wheels 3 layers poor boys , more to try loads of samples


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Going to Nanolex Si3D a go on the Alfa if I have time this weekend.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a full bottle of AF tough prep and power seal sitting so going to give them a go this year.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Bobble hat and move quicker lol


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

VXR_midlands said:


> How many layers of AF tough coat you doing?


Only one on the roof - but probably 3-4 on the front, since that gets the most bug remover etc sprayed on it. 2-3 coats on the doors / rest of the body (not all applied at once mind! Just redo it like a QD every so often)


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

My winter is the same as my summer, Spring and Autumn. I put on two coats of Gyeon Prime back at Easter and two coats of Cancoat August bank holiday. I will continue to wash weekly if possible and fortnightly use Gyeon Wetcoat. 

High quality finish with low maintainance.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Simz said:


> Bobble hat and move quicker lol


Thats the one :lol: and use the least durable show wax possible because waxing in winter is brilliant :thumb::thumb:


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Only one on the roof - but probably 3-4 on the front, since that gets the most bug remover etc sprayed on it. 2-3 coats on the doors / rest of the body (not all applied at once mind! Just redo it like a QD every so often)


Yes I got 2 on most of the car after the first wash. Will look to do the doors and front after another wash assuming no heavy contaminants!


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> Ive got 2 coats of 476 on both cars in a few months is it worth getting a couple more layers on if i get a dry day? can i just add after a wash?


Is this something i can do?:thumb:


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

That's what I'm thinking Shane. Top up with wax/sealant after a wash without the need for pre-wax cleaners etc


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

In the last 2 weeks I have put a layer of my own 7 part mashed up wax, a layer of Obsession Wax hybrid 86 and today a layer of Autoglym HD Wax. Going to be topped with FK1000P.
As you can see I couldn't decide this year!


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

I will use Kamikaze Infinity Wax this winter. Will be my first time and i'm realy curious.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Zaino Z2, Z6 and Z8 on paintwork. FK1000P on alloys and exhausts


----------

